# DCC newbie question...



## K-Lime (Jul 27, 2007)

I've just started with DCC and am having problems...

I got a MRC Command 2000 for a starter controller and just got my first DCC equipped loco. I've gone through the process of programming it's address (#2 as I have a few standard loco's) numerous times and in run mode, it only runs on #1! When I assign it a number at the end of the steps, it blinks 5 times as it should.... but it will still only run on #1....

Thanks in advance for any advice!

Chad


----------

